# Crimson Fists or Imperial Fists



## Lazurus11 (May 24, 2010)

Hey folks, I have decided to get back into 40K and have come down to these two armys, I like the unique units for both but i just cant decide which chapter to build. 

Could anyone give me the reasons they picked one over the other both gameplay wise and modeling wise?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, they're identical on the table unless you get into running named characters. So it's really a question of whether you like painting dark blue or yellow more. The Crimson Fists never really seemed that interesting to me-- they've got a slight Spanish flavor, but otherwise, they're your sort of cut and dry Codex Chapter. They happen to have some setbacks in their recent history, which makes them more interesting than the Ultramarines, but that's about it. If you do mess with named characters, Pedro Kantor sort of steers the army in the direction of spamming Sternguard units since they gain quite a bit if he's around. It starts to be kind of gimmicky, and spamming units is boring and arguably a problem with the hobby as it currently stands.

The Imperial Fists are sort of in a similar boat, but for some reason, I've always found the prodigal sons of Dorn to be far more interesting than their second founding counterparts. Their fortress-monestary orbits Terra, and they send fleets all over the Imperium. Bright colors look good on Space Marines, and even if that wasn't the case, the Imperial Fists are a First Founding Chapter and the modelling possibilities are even broader than what you'd get with any other Chapter. The Imperial Fists (and any other First Founding Chapter, for that matter) have artifacts of their Primarch, ancient suits of armor, more suits of Terminator armor than other chapters, etc. The Imperial Fists aren't played as commonly as the Crimson Fists, to boot, since there isn't a gimmick you can do with a named character (or at least, not as good of one) from the Imperial Fists. Lysander is also best used in conjunction with a Sternguard squad, but he doesn't seem to dictate the composition of the army by his special rules the way Pedro Kantor seems to.


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

Ditto......


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I believe Imperials Fists are the way to go for the reasons The Son of Horus stated already. Secondly, I have always been a fan of mortal enemies, which fits in with my Iron Warriors quite nicely.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm actually going to put a vote in for the Crimson Fists here because I find their background and colour scheme to be a lot more interesting. That being said, if you plan on using Chapter-specific characters in games, you're probably better off with Lysander than Pedro as Sternguard are hideously expensive and when you take multiple units of them, your army shrinks fast.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

be forewarned for starting Imperial Fists though, as an Imperial Fists player, painting yellow will make you want to buy a noose faster than Golden Yellow.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Out of the two, my vote'd go to the Imperial Fists.

But of course, you could always go for your own successor chapter. 
That way if there's a scheme you'd prefer you can just do them that, add a bit of your own fluff into the backstory, and your not guided by any unique stuff you choose - could even have the things from both and switch them around when needed.

*Cough*EbonFists*cough*


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

See I'm liek Katie. I like the crimson fist because I find their fluff a lot more interesting and their plight makes a better story. Especially if you are going to fight orks, it would make for an interesting game.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Imperial Fists. The Son of Horus got about all the reasons for the two Chapters, but I dunno why, I have took a disliking to the Crimson Fists. What I like about the Imperial Fists is they are the stalwart defenders of Mankind, the Sentinals of Terra. Their Primarch is badass and I love their colour scheme when pulled off correctly, but sadly I often come across armies of Imperial Fists with badly pulled off paintjobs. Well, thats my reasons, good luck whatever you pick!


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

i love imperial fist's , i even whent and painted a five man unit to test out the paints and while they looked easily some of the best models i ever painted i would never be able to do a whole army of them as i would go blind painting them and have to smash my head open.

so mucho respect to anyone that has painted one up good. That would be the only decsion for me id have to go with crimson fist's. Game play style i carnt say anymore than has been said.


----------

